# Peking Pork Tenderloin...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Jul 2, 2002)

PEKING PORK TENDERLOIN 

1/4 cup soy sauce 

2 cloves garlic -- sliced 

2 inches ginger root, sliced 
4 1/2 pounds pork tenderloins -- (3 tenderloins) 

3/4 cup honey 

3/4 cup sesame seeds 

Combine first 3 ingredients in a large shallow dish or a large 
heavy-duty, zip-top plastic bag; add tenderloins. Cover or seal; 
refrigerate 1 hour, turning occasionally. Remove from marinade, 
discarding marinade; pat dry. Coat tenderloins with honey; roll in 
sesame seeds. 

Place on a lightly greased rack in a broiler pan. Bake at 375 degrees F. 
for 25 to 30 minutes or until a meat thermometer registers 160 degrees 
F. Let stand 5 minutes before slicing. Yield: 12 servings. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
- 

Per Serving: 120 Calories; 4g Fat (31.1% calories from fat); 2g Protein; 
20g Carbohydrate; 1g Dietary Fiber; 0mg Cholesterol; 345mg Sodium. ++++ 
Exchanges: 0 Grain(Starch); 0 Lean Meat; 0 Vegetable; 1 Fat; 1 Other 
Carbohydrates.


----------

